# New here on SlingShotForum



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

I meet other retired folks for coffee twice a week. My friend who got me started, can hit the green post at the end of the dock 5 of 6 shots.

I thought I did great when I hit 1 of 6, my last shot.

I'll take it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome from Va.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome from Georgia

Darrell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Welcome,
Looks like a great place to find some natural forks. I see Spanish Moss in the oak trees, what part of the world is that dock? I am in the Charleston, SC area, looks like places near here.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Checked your ham ID
We need to get together and catch up!

Monroe 
73
K4ZEV


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome, ???

It's become an addiction.


----------

